
Live AWS Cross-Region Latency Chart - PeterZaitsev
https://www.cloudping.co/
======
PeterZaitsev
Very helpful data. It would be much more helpful if we have latency
distribution and packet loss stats too.

Averages rarely break distributed systems.

